# 2011 1LT Tire Shopping



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Both of those are good choices. 

What about Michelin Defenders? Those are getting some decent reviews.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The Bridgestones are awful tires - run away. Our other car has the Turanzas - they have horrible traction in rain, are unimpressive in the dry, and are EXTREMELY loud.

Check out Continental DWS. Great tires, good in snow, great traction, and quiet.

Defenders are also good tires.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Ah never mind...DWS doesn't come in the 16" size. I looked em up for a Cruze before, but it was for the 17" wheels.

The PureContacts get even better ratings than the DWS though...


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

seems kind of short mileage out of the tires. I was hoping to get more miles out of mine.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

jsusanka said:


> seems kind of short mileage out of the tires. I was hoping to get more miles out of mine.


depends which model cruze you have as to how long they will last, my guess the eco low rolling resistance goodyears will always get the most mileage, second to the LTZ 18in tires. 

OEM tires are not the same as the retail versions, usually having less tread or different compound. I've never got 40,000miles out of a set of factory tires. I'm at 26,000miles on my 1LT 16in FR710 firetones, the way they look I can easily get 40,000miles, if I decided to drive them this winter.


----------



## Discount Tire (Jun 12, 2012)

Here is a link to the tires we have to fit your car along with customer reviews:

Tire Products - Discount Tire Direct

Let us know if we can be of assistance.


----------



## indigo (Feb 25, 2011)

jsusanka said:


> seems kind of short mileage out of the tires. I was hoping to get more miles out of mine.


The mileage really is all heavy city driving -- maybe 5000 of that is real highway mileage. 25-30k is about what I've gotten on most cars OE tires.

Thanks for the advice guys, I'll have to take a look at the Defenders -- looks like they have them at Costco too for a good price.


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

I have gotten over 60k on my Firestones...I'll be replacing them soon. Discount tire FTW!


----------



## Discount Tire (Jun 12, 2012)

Thank you for your support, 98sonoma!


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

Yep. I'm right around 55k and looking for some as well. 


Thanks for the heads up on the loud tire info. I was pricing them as well as a few others.


----------



## indigo (Feb 25, 2011)

Hate to resurrect such an old thread, but... finally had the new tires installed around 30,000 miles. Pretty pleased that the originals lasted that long, but they were no longer inspiring confidence, especially in the rain. 

Ended up going with the Michelin Defenders. Very pleased with the choice. Very quiet tire, at least on par with the Firestones around town, definitely quieter at high-highway speeds. Handling is impressive as well, they generally seem to have actually softened the ride, but feel more responsive when pushed -- can't complain about that. I have not had much of an opportunity to drive them in snow and rain yet.

Had them installed along with an alignment check, though no adjustments were required.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey good choice! I put on the Michelin Defenders myself about 20,000 miles ago and am extremely happy with them. Same results you're experiencing. I have them on my 2012 Eco. I did the same four tires and an alignment so we start off right. I've had them through heavy rains and it still feels like you're locked onto rails. I have yet to experience them in a snowstorm myself so we will see what that brings. I rotate my tires every 10,000 miles.

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## indigo (Feb 25, 2011)

Resurrecting this thread again to report on snow performance. I continue to be very pleased with them, far better than the firestones and have been very predictable in snow and slush, no issues to report, I'm sure they're not as good as a snow tire, but for the few inches here and there we see they get the job done well. They've been in the rain also, though not at highway speeds, and they've been very good with that as well.


----------

